# Baby wipes



## hands (1/10/14)

soo i was looking at this TLC organic cotton baby wipes that was on my desk and thought what would they vape like. took one out the pack and ran it under some warm tap water to get most of the stuff out then washed it with some soap and then boiled it. the fibers seem to run mostly in one direction.just had to give it a go and don't even know if anyone will find a use for it but it vapes great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/10/14)

hands said:


> soo i was looking at this TLC organic cotton baby wipes that was on my desk and thought what would they vape like. took one out the pack and ran it under some warm tap water to get most of the stuff out then washed it with some soap and then boiled it. the fibers seem to run mostly in one direction.just had to give it a go and don't even know if anyone will find a use for it but it vapes great.


and the list keeps growing 

Adding baby wipes to the growing list of weird things people use for wick, along with socks and tampons

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (1/10/14)

hands said:


> soo i was looking at this TLC organic cotton baby wipes that was on my desk and thought what would they vape like. took one out the pack and ran it under some warm tap water to get most of the stuff out then washed it with some soap and then boiled it. the fibers seem to run mostly in one direction.just had to give it a go and don't even know if anyone will find a use for it but it vapes great.


 
Hahahah just some more proof of vapers on this forum doing some weerd crazy stuff

Tell us more about it, how was the flavor? How big was the clouds, and how doe you feel now after vaping on that?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (1/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> how doe you feel now after vaping on that?


 
born again ?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## hands (1/10/14)

i cant really tell you much because i have not tried any of the recommended tings like rayon. i can say it wicks well and taste great. i use a evod so i wont be competing in any could competition soon.


kimbo said:


> born again ?


 it is recommended for new born babies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (1/10/14)

...or newborn vapors

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (1/10/14)

https://www.google.co.za/search?q=r...hannel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=glQsVJj1M-Go8weBm4CwBw


----------



## BumbleBee (1/10/14)

hands said:


> i cant really tell you much because i have not tried any of the recommended tings like rayon. i can say it wicks well and taste great. i use a evod so i wont be competing in any could competition soon.
> 
> it is recommended for new born babies


Well at least we can say it works, if you chain vape it without getting a dry hit then you can say it wicks well.

A word of caution; when trying stuff like this there is always the chance that you might inhale some unknown substance or chemical that is present in the product that wasn't cleaned out when you boiled it. The guys using cotton balls for wick are getting organic cotton, this means that no pesticides are used on the cotton before picking but may still contain traces of bleach or other impurities. This still needs to be boiled and rinsed at least twice with distilled water, not tap water.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (1/10/14)

Hehe nice experimenting there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/10/14)

Alex said:


> https://www.google.co.za/search?q=rayon bandages&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-ZAfficial&client=firefox-a&channel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=glQsVJj1M-Go8weBm4CwBw


Not sure what you're trying to show us here, what jumps out at me in this search is the phrase "rayon blend", avoid this at all costs! It means it is usually blended with polyester, you don't want polyester fumes in your lungs


----------



## Alex (1/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Not sure what you're trying to show us here, what jumps out at me in this search is the phrase "rayon blend", avoid this at all costs! It means it is usually blended with polyester, you don't want polyester fumes in your lungs


 
You obviously don't get my search techniques then 

Rayon is widely used in the manufacture of medical products like wound dressings, bandages. I am looking for a medical grade pure rayon dressing. So hopefully just pop into the pharmacy and pick up something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/10/14)

Alex said:


> You obviously don't get my search techniques then
> 
> Rayon is widely used in the manufacture of medical products like wound dressings, bandages. I am looking for a medical grade pure rayon dressing. So hopefully just pop into the pharmacy and pick up something.


Ah ok, I see where you're going with that. I just wanted to point out that blends are potentially hazardous. Rayon is great if you can get it in a pure state, but polyester has a low melting point and is toxic when inhaled. At best it will give you one hell of a headache.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/10/14)

Lol, I think my wife will kick my ass if the baby wipes start disappearing.

First the cotton balls, then the ear buds, her tweezers...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Marzuq (2/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Well at least we can say it works, if you chain vape it without getting a dry hit then you can say it wicks well.
> 
> A word of caution; when trying stuff like this there is always the chance that you might inhale some unknown substance or chemical that is present in the product that wasn't cleaned out when you boiled it. The guys using cotton balls for wick are getting organic cotton, this means that no pesticides are used on the cotton before picking but may still contain traces of bleach or other impurities. This still needs to be boiled and rinsed at least twice with distilled water, not tap water.


 
i have to agree with @BumbleBee 
personally it sounds way to risky to me


----------



## capetocuba (2/10/14)

I still would never wash any form of cotton with soap as that can be a mission on its own to get rid of.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (2/10/14)

show us some pics of how you wicked it @hands


----------



## hands (2/10/14)

i will post some pics as soon as my camera is charged

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (2/10/14)

here is a close-up of the wipe after cleaning.was a fun experiment

Reactions: Like 1


----------

